# Green MoJo from the Jungle!



## Stoney Bud (Nov 10, 2006)

The Pygmy has asked that this GREEN MOJO be posted for all to use!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Nov 10, 2006)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Stoney Bud again.

can the Pygmy cast a voodoo spell to make this message never appear again :headbang: ​


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 11, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> The Pygmy has asked that this GREEN MOJO be posted for all to use!


*Those little critters are cool looking Stoney Bud. I wan't one.  *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 11, 2006)

LdyLunatic said:
			
		

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Stoney Bud again.
> 
> can the Pygmy cast a voodoo spell to make this message never appear again :headbang:
> ​


Hhahahahahaaha, you made the pygmy laugh his butt off!


----------



## blondewannabe33 (Nov 12, 2006)

I think your cats been in your bushes too long, lol.  it's cute tho.


----------

